# Connection impossible à aMSN



## jettrink (6 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Mon MacBook (Leopard version 10.5.4) ne m'a jamais causé de problème avant ce matin. Impossible de me connecter à aMSN.  Il affiche en alternance, non-stop, "_Connexion_" et "_Erreur de connexion_ / _Reconnexion au serveur_."  J'ai quitté aMSN des dizaines de fois et me suis reconnecté mais rien n'y fait. J'ai aussi éteint et rallumé l'ordinateur maintes fois sans succès.  Je précise qu'internet fonctionne parfaitement. Mon fournisseur d'accès internet est Tele2. Connection sans fil avec carte AirPort:

  Type de carte sans fil :    AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x88)
  Paramètres régionaux de la carte sans fil :    International
  Version du programme interne de la carte sans fil :    Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (4.170.46.9)
  Réseau sans fil actuel :    SpeedTouchAB759F
  Canal sans fil :    6

Ce qui est surprenant c'est que dans la fenêtre aMSN, le petit tiret au dessus du mot "_Connexion_" oscille de gauche à droite et de droite à gauche sans interrution, alors que lorsque aMSN se connecte d'habitude, ce petit tiret marque une pause à droite, puis à gauche, avant que la fenêtre aMSN s'ouvre. Je dois préciser qu'il m'était déjà arrivé que lors de certaines connections ce tiret oscille sans arrêt comme aujourd'hui, très rarement; mais alors il me suffisait de quitter aMSN et de me reconnecter immédiatement pour que tout s'ouvre normalement. Aujourd'hui, rien n'y fait.

Voilà... j'ai donc besoin d'aide!!!  SuperMac, au secours!!!!!

MERCI


----------



## Numa24 (6 Août 2008)

Moi aussi aMSN ne veut plus se connecter depuis que j'ai installer Vidalia.

edit : J'utilisais la beta d'amsn, et après avoir installer la 0.97.2 ça remarche.


----------



## jettrink (6 Août 2008)

MERCI super Numa24 pour ce remède miracle, et instantané.

J'ai effectivement installé aMSN 0.97.2  en remplacement de la version que j'avais, et: !!!

Reste que je me demande pourquoi du jour au lendemain ça ne voulait plus s'ouvrir. Faut peut-être pas en demander trop quand même!! lol

On se sent bien quand tout va bien!!  encore merci.


----------



## patricelso (6 Août 2008)

bonjour

depuis 3 jours impossible de se connecter à AMSN.
Je suis sur un macintel core duo OS 10.4.11
Lors de la connection, le curseur cherche et me met ensuite serveur introuvable. 
Quelle est la solution.
De plus j'ai essayé de télécharger la dernière version Amsn 0.97.2.
Pas de problème, mais lors du montage du .dmg j'ai un message d'erreur comme quoi c'est corrompu.
Merci de votre aide.

patrice


----------



## itako (6 Août 2008)

On a voulu se connecter sur amsn avec un pote pour profiter de la webcam mais impossible, c'est surement un problème général.


----------



## BS0D (6 Août 2008)

Bah chez moi ça marche nickel. Avez-vous essayé réparation d'autorisations, désinstallation / réinstallation au pire? 

Il se peut que les autorisations erronées affectent des programmes annexes de temps en temps ... 
 C'est un peu la solution bateau, ce qu'on recommande dans tous les cas comme premier recours. Donc c'est pas une solution garantie!


----------



## patricelso (6 Août 2008)

Pour le problème de connection amsn sur OSX. 
J'ai déinstaller tous les éléments de amsn 0.97.
Ensuite téléchargement de la version O.97.2
Le problème est résolu.

patrice


----------



## Flowerpower18 (10 Août 2008)

Même probleme que le premier post. Mais apparemment c'est un probleme avec la nouvelle version. Je voulais savoir: si je telecharge la version 0.97.2, je pourrais lire les messages reçus hors ligne avant l'installation du nouveau logiciel?


----------



## BS0D (10 Août 2008)

Ouais normalement. Mais c'est vrai que cette version d'aMSN bugge à mort... 

Je pense qu'on aura jamais, mais alors JAMAIS une alternative complète, fiable, sans bug pour MSN Msnger sur mac!


----------



## Flowerpower18 (13 Août 2008)

Meme probleme que patricelso... Corruption de fichier etc...?
Comment faire?


----------



## jbspqr (13 Août 2008)

patricelso a dit:


> Pour le problème de connection amsn sur OSX.
> J'ai déinstaller tous les éléments de amsn 0.97.
> Ensuite téléchargement de la version O.97.2
> Le problème est résolu.
> ...



Salut, desinataller ok, mais comment fait on pour désinstaller?

merci!


----------

